# Trying to decide-Dish PVR or Direct TV tivo



## bigbadmoo (Nov 4, 2004)

I am an existing subscriber to dish with a 721. I am moving soon and will sign up with a new account to get some freebies plus installation.
I NEED a two tuner style recorder that I get with the 721, so what are my options? I don't think I can get a 721 with dish anymore so how about dtv tivo? can you record two channels at once? 

Thanks so much...


----------



## omnibus (Jun 25, 2004)

bigbadmoo said:


> I am an existing subscriber to dish with a 721. I am moving soon and will sign up with a new account to get some freebies plus installation.
> I NEED two tuner style drecording that I get with the 721, so what are my options? I don;t think I can get a 721 with dish anymore so how about dtv tivo? can you record two channels at once?
> 
> Thanks so much...


You absolutely can. Most if not all are called DirecTivo machines from Sony, Philips, RCA, Hughes etc.

I switched from DirecTV to Dish because of programming considerations (I couldn't get locals, except network feeds, nor could I get WB or UPN).
I've been sorry eversince. Dish has a better programming setup for me but the Hardware and software are junk.


----------



## boba (May 23, 2003)

I am surprised at the few replies that you have so far. Go DirecTiVo you will absolutely love not having to reboot your equipment just to keep it working. You will be very disappointed in the speed of the programming guide compared to DISH. Right now you can get a $50 rebate on a DirecTiVo so as a new customer it should cost you $50 or less. You can also get upto 3 basic receivers free with a 1 Year contract and 3 months of HBO & Cinemax FREE. Enjoy Directv it really is better equipment than DISH.


----------



## larrystotler (Jun 6, 2004)

Yep, get the 40 hour DirecTiVo now for $100 w/ a $50 mail in rebate, and enjoy how slow the guide is, how fast the hard drive fills up, and all the other annoying BS that make TiVo SOOOO great..........

Anyway, personally, I HATE TiVo. Hands down, my 721 kicks the DirecTiVo's butt. It's fast browsing through the guide, it searches fast and it is just fast. Other than a few minor annoying reboots(which anyone with a WinDoZe computer has to deal with), the 721 wins hands down, IMHO.


----------



## dbronstein (Oct 21, 2002)

I'm considering switching from Dish to DirecTV. One of my concerns is recording time, though. Do they have any DirecTivos that are comparable to the 90 hours on the 721? I know they are upgradable unlike the 721, but I don't to have to mess with installing a hard drive.

Dennis


----------



## larrystotler (Jun 6, 2004)

Yep. But they go up in price for the higher capacity ones. Do a google search and it will give you a lot of links.


----------



## boba (May 23, 2003)

larrystotler said:


> Yep. But they go up in price for the higher capacity ones. Do a google search and it will give you a lot of links.


Actually Larry you are behind the times the 80 gig DirecTiVo is going for $99 before the $50 rebate and you can replace the HD on TiVos which you can't do on DISH.


----------



## deweybrunner (Feb 8, 2004)

You, can now purchase a 941 for $541(about). I NEVER HAVE PROBLEMS WITH MINE! With the new software update( which is supposed to come next week) this unit should out perform the Tivo/Direct hands down. Now with the lower price(and plenty units available) the price of the direct does not come close to the 921. I am pleased with all phases of my 921, which I have had since Jan.


----------



## Lord Vader (Sep 20, 2004)

When I had DISH, my old 721 sucked compared to my new Hughes HDVR2 DirecTIVO. No season passes, no expanded hard drive. I picked up two HDVR2's, got a 120GB drive for each, and installed the 4.01b software version on them. Called DirecTV to activate it and add it to my DTV account. With 4.01b, I activated the DTIVO's USB port and connected a wireless USB ethernet adapter. to each HDVR2. Now I can wirelessly transfer recordings from one DTIVO to the other and vice versa. Plus, I can use either DTIVO to view pictures from my PC.

The Home Networking Option (HMO) is awesome, and the HDVR2's rock!


----------



## hildred (Aug 19, 2003)

the 941 is this a hdtv unit tell more when and where and how to get this one


----------



## boba (May 23, 2003)

hildred said:


> the 941 is this a hdtv unit tell more when and where and how to get this one


The 921 is a HDTV DVR that DISH is closing out I guess they got sick of trying to solve software problems. Software I believe was being developed in England the same as the 721. Another example of poor DISH Network performance.


----------



## larrystotler (Jun 6, 2004)

Sure, you can upgrade your HD in your DirecTiVo now, but they could disable it at anytime if it has a non factory config. It's in their terms of service. Also, opening it and modifying it voids any and all warrenty on the unit. So, while expanability is nice, loosing all warrenty is not. I am working on a way to upgrade my 721, if I am successful, I will post my results. The ability is there. I just haven't had time to mess with it yet.


----------



## Jordan420 (Nov 11, 2003)

FYI, if you are a "NEW" customer w/ E* you can get the 921 for $200

http://www.vssll.com/pvr921.html


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

The TiVo GUI may be a little slow and the guide may take a little to fill in, but we're talking a few extra seconds here. I'd much rather have a real DVR with a more sluggish GUI then a Dish Network Digital VCR that is a few seconds faster. I've probably wasted ten times the amount of time having to wait for a 508 to reboot after it screws up then having to wait for the guide to fill in or access a menu on a DirecTiVo.

It's great not having to reprogram everything after a time change and It's situations like this when I'm glad I have a smart DVR. This weeks CSI:Miami will start at 9:30 instead of the usual 10PM. I had no clue about this until my uncle call me this morning and asked me if he needed to change anything on his 508 to get it to record the whole thing, I walked him through the process of changing the timer manually then told him to call me Tuesday so I can walk him through the reverse process. Meanwhile, I just checked my To Do List, guess what CSI:Miami, 9:30. After using a TiVo there is no way I could go back to a DishDVR, the TiVo is near flawless and really helps you personalize the way you watch TV. A DishDVR is great if you just want to use it to pause and rewind live TV (since it has a longer buffer) or if you record a few shows a week. Myself, hands down no comparison, TiVo beats the DishDVRs in functionality, reliability and customization.



> It's in their terms of service. Also, opening it and modifying it voids any and all warrenty on the unit. So, while expanability is nice, loosing all warrenty is not.


Not true in my situation. The retailer who I purchased my system from has a cool policy in effect. All DirecTV equipment he sells, he includes a full three year warranty on everything, no strings. He specifically stated, and I have it in writing, even on DirecTiVos, if you upgrade the hard drive, his warranty is still valid on that receiver. The warranty service is through him not DirecTV, so I have no need for any protection plan and if I have issues with hardware I don't call DirecTV I call my retailer. I never mentioned about other hacks like adding networking capabilities, adding CID or load S/W version 4 so I don't know if he would cover that as well. And even by attempting to upgrade a DishDVR, you void the warranty anyhow, so that point is moot.

35 hours is great for some people, I have no problems with having a 40 GB hard drive, I would prefer an 80GB, but 40 is fine for me, for now. I have upwards of 20 Season Passes, and thanks to advanced features like record first runs only, keep X amount of episodes on the hard drive at a time and the fact that it doesn't record time slots when the program isn't even on, saves a lot of hard drive space.


----------



## Unthinkable (Sep 13, 2002)

Ever since L174 was downloaded to my 721 last week, my receiver hasn't rebooted on me once so far. Used to be you could force it to automatically reboot once a day just by trying to do a bunch of things in a quick timeframe. Seems like the remote is more responsive now. Haven't had any guide issues or noticed any unusual quirks yet.


----------



## jcma (Nov 8, 2004)

"Please Wait." 

Maybe I've just had some bad luck. My seven month old $360 Samsung S4120 is crashing repeatedly. This was my second unit. The first was returned three weeks in for being agonizingly slow. "Please Wait." 

I can choose to throw more good money after bad and buy another D TV Tivo unit or I can go to Dish and they'll provide me with all the hardware I need and free installation. What's more.... If their new box crashes and burns in seven months, they'll replace it for a small charge. 

I haven't been happy with the D TV Tivo Service. I switched to this service from Direct TV's Ultimate TV service; a service I believe to be superior. 

If you do go to TIVO be prepared to "Please Wait" for up to five minutes for each Season Pass you set up. "Please Wait" every time you try to instant record a program. "Please Wait" any time you try to make any kind of change that involves the most inefficient computer programming this information technology professional has ever seen. 

Oh, and while you're waiting, remember there is NO picture in picture type display that allows you to watch whatever is on at the time, live or recorded. You'll be sitting on dead air wondering when the "Please Wait" will ever go away. 

Goodbye Direct TV Tivo ----- Hello Dish DVR. 

I hope I'm as enthusiastic about this new service a few weeks from now! I'll post a follow up. 

:eek2:


----------



## boba (May 23, 2003)

jcma said:


> "Please Wait."
> 
> Maybe I've just had some bad luck. My seven month old $360 Samsung S4120 is crashing repeatedly. This was my second unit. The first was returned three weeks in for being agonizingly slow. "Please Wait."
> 
> ...


Hope you are getting the 522 you will absolutely fall in love with DISH Network


----------



## scottchez (Feb 4, 2003)

I switched from DIsh DVR to Direct TVs Tivo.

The Tivo never crash and never has issues. It has two tuners.

BUT

The Direct TV Tivo has the slowest Guide in the word. I have never seen such a slow guide. I have tried both Guide modes. It is slow, drives me nuts.

But still it never crashes or misses a recording with its smart title based recording.

I guess both have there pros and cons.


----------



## Lord Vader (Sep 20, 2004)

larrystotler said:


> Sure, you can upgrade your HD in your DirecTiVo now, but they could disable it at anytime if it has a non factory config. It's in their terms of service. Also, opening it and modifying it voids any and all warrenty on the unit. So, while expanability is nice, loosing all warrenty is not. I am working on a way to upgrade my 721, if I am successful, I will post my results. The ability is there. I just haven't had time to mess with it yet.


Poppycock. I have no need to worry about warranty problems. That is the scare tactic sellers usually employ. I've expanded several of my DTIVO's over the years and have never in 4 years had a single problem with any of them. My DISH DVR's, on the other hand, couldn't compete with my DTIVO's.


----------



## Lord Vader (Sep 20, 2004)

jcma said:


> "Please Wait."
> 
> Maybe I've just had some bad luck. My seven month old $360 Samsung S4120 is crashing repeatedly. This was my second unit. The first was returned three weeks in for being agonizingly slow. "Please Wait."
> 
> ...


I don't know what model you were using, but I never had to wait for all these season passes. I set up a half-dozen season passes within a minute tops. BTW, at least these units _have_ season passes. My DISH DVR's didn't. They were nothing more than VCR's with hard drives rather than VHS tapes.


----------



## bigbadmoo (Nov 4, 2004)

The main question I want to know, I guess, is the 522 a good comparison to the 721?
Can I tape two channels at once with it? I only want to use the tuner on one tv, will I have to use cables or one into my tv?
Is the 921 a dual tuner receiver also?
Thanks again


----------



## musicmaker2020 (Apr 19, 2004)

I have to say that I have 2 508's and a 721. My 721 used to have some issues for the first month or 2 I had it but since then I have done a hard reset on it maybe one time and I never have a single problem on it. I love all my receivers and we record lots of stuff on em.


----------



## Tusk (Nov 14, 2002)

I know this is a dish forum, but since the subject includes Tivo's, here is my two cents. I had Dish for 6 years and I used a 721 for 1 1/2 of those years. I switched to DirecTV in May of this year strictly because of what I had read and heard about the Tivo. I have not regretted that switch for one second. The Tivo does everything I had hoped for. 

The season passes are the greatest feature. I have so far recorded all of the shows this fall season without ever looking at a tv listing. I know what night shows come on but I can't tell you what times they come on. I am free from the schedule. With my 721, I set shows that would be on each night the morning before, because timers were pretty much useless. If a show changes times or is preempted, then forget about seeing it using the 721.

Basically, both DirecTV and Dish receivers have their strengths and weaknesses. It just depends on what features you are looking for.


----------



## finniganps (Jan 23, 2004)

Tusk said:


> I know this is a dish forum, but since the subject includes Tivo's, here is my two cents. I had Dish for 6 years and I used a 721 for 1 1/2 of those years. I switched to DirecTV in May of this year strictly because of what I had read and heard about the Tivo. I have not regretted that switch for one second. The Tivo does everything I had hoped for.
> 
> The season passes are the greatest feature. I have so far recorded all of the shows this fall season without ever looking at a tv listing. I know what night shows come on but I can't tell you what times they come on. I am free from the schedule. With my 721, I set shows that would be on each night the morning before, because timers were pretty much useless. If a show changes times or is preempted, then forget about seeing it using the 721.
> 
> Basically, both DirecTV and Dish receivers have their strengths and weaknesses. It just depends on what features you are looking for.


Good post. As a E* subscriber, I am happy with my 508 and 721. I think the SLOW guide on the Tivo would really bug me, but I guess you get used to it like anything else. While the idea of a larger HD sounds good and both my receivers are pretty full, I'm coming to the conclusion that I just watch too much TV. :lol: :lol: I think we'll be paring our list, 1st off will be Survivor, they should have stopped that show with the last season with the All Stars (if not before).


----------



## Jacob S (Apr 14, 2002)

There is even a noticable difference between the EPG on the 721 and 501/508/510 receivers. The 721 is a bit quicker.


----------



## mikeinaustin (May 20, 2004)

any video quality differences between the HD tivo and the 921? Does this require a new dish or just re-aiming my current one (6000 hd receiver with 500 dish)? Now that the prices on the 921 have been slashed, does this change anyones views?


----------



## Jacob S (Apr 14, 2002)

The only thing you need with Dish Network for HD is the Dish500.


----------



## garypen (Feb 1, 2004)

jcma said:


> Goodbye Direct TV Tivo ----- Hello Dish DVR.
> 
> I hope I'm as enthusiastic about this new service a few weeks from now! I'll post a follow up.
> 
> :eek2:


I'm looking forward to reading it. It sounds like you just had a bum unit. (I wouldn't buy a Samsung can opener. I've had enough of their junk.) With Dish, they're almost all bum units.


----------

